# Sampson's new haircut!



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Ok so it's not new but in the picture it was. This picture was taken five mintues after I gave him a haircut. As you can see he's not too pleased....


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, that's the funniest thing! He looks so impressed.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

lol awww poor kitty, he doesn't look pleased at all! won't he be cold without his fur?


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

HAhahahahahaaaa....Oh My Gosh!!! I wished I could do that to my cat! He looks soo cute!! He does look kinda pissed off, hey?!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

> won't he be cold without his fur?


Nah. His full coat is about three to four inches long with an extremely thick undercoat so I worry more about him being too hot. Once the colder weather comes in I let it grow out but believe it or not he likes having short hair. He doesn't get as many hair balls and he becomes more active he just hates the whole clipping process. :lol:


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

:twisted:


----------

